

Deploy ChicagoBoss applications on Heroku. Easy and free hosting. - cstar
https://github.com/cstar/heroku-buildpack-chicagoboss 

======
cstar
The tutorial (<http://www.chicagoboss.org/tutorial.pdf>) is running on heroku
here : <http://calm-peak-8284.herokuapp.com/greeting/list>

